# “slave For Sale” Craigslist Ad Hate Crime



## Kanky (Nov 21, 2019)

(CNN) — An Illinois student is facing a hate crime charge after he placed a photo of a black classmate on Craigslist with the caption "slave for sale," authorities said. 
The 14-year-old suspect has not been identified because he's a juvenile. He's been charged with two counts of committing a hate crime and one count of disorderly conduct, Naperville's police chief and the state's attorney said Wednesday. 
The student allegedly took a photo of the victim on November 14 at Naperville Central High School, which they both attend.
In the photo's caption, he said the location for the sale is Naperville, a suburb of Chicago. An investigation determined the juvenile posted the ad along with additional unidentified offensive language, police said.
*The suspect and the victim know each other *
The suspect allegedly took the photo in the school's lunchroom when they both sat at the same table, the Chicago Tribune reported. It said the suspect is white and the victim is also 14. 
The suspect and the victim were teammates on the school's wrestling team, CNN affiliate WLS reported.
"The allegations against the juvenile in this case are beyond disturbing," DuPage County State's Attorney Robert B. Berlin said. "Hate crimes have no place in our society and will not be tolerated in DuPage County. Anyone, regardless of age, accused of such disgraceful actions will be charged accordingly."
Naperville Police Chief Robert Marshall described the incident as despicable and offensive. 
"Every single person deserves the right to feel safe and welcome in our community, and this department will continue to strive to make that a reality by thoroughly investigating any allegations of hate crimes and bringing those found responsible to justice."
*Latest racist incident in Naperville within weeks*
In an interview with CNN affiliate WGN, the victim's mother said the two were once friends but the suspect started making derogatory comments. 
"The moment he started teasing my son, calling him dumb, making fun of his skin color, saying 'shut up slave' last October, they are not friends anymore," she said.
Just last month, Naperville made national news after workers at a local Buffalo Wild Wings were fired for asking a group of mostly African-American people to change tables because of their skin color. The family said a host told them to move to another table because one of the restaurant's regular customers does not want black people sitting near him.
The police chief said the incidents are not related. 

The suspect appeared in juvenile court Wednesday, and his next court appearance is December 18.
Naperville is about 35 miles from Chicago.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Nov 21, 2019)

These racists are the universe's stupidest.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 21, 2019)

Racism will die off with the older generation.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 21, 2019)

My DS has white friends but he already knows the deal.


----------



## Tibbar (Nov 23, 2019)

Kanky said:


> (CNN) — An Illinois student is facing a hate crime charge after* he placed a photo of a black classmate on Craigslist with the caption "slave for sale,"* authorities said.
> The 14-year-old suspect has not been identified because he's a juvenile. He's been charged with two counts of committing a hate crime and one count of disorderly conduct, Naperville's police chief and the state's attorney said Wednesday.
> .....
> *Latest racist incident in Naperville within weeks*
> ...



That fool in the white house has a lot to answer for. These people feel so emboldened to let all of their true nature out confident in their belief that there are no consequences for their actions. And clearly they are starting younger and younger. It's very easy to recruit them into these extreme beliefs with everything they can access on the internet. Also schools are increasingly segregated due to communities being so segregated. There's no exposure so we're constantly "othered". They don't even really see us as people.


----------



## discodumpling (Nov 23, 2019)

Ok so the racist idiot is dead wrong and I hope he is punished hard; but Craigslist doesn't have editors or people to vett these ads?...is it anything goes?


----------



## chocolat79 (Nov 24, 2019)

Good! I hope he gets some time behind this. IDC that he’s 14. He took it to an extreme, so the consequences should be extreme (for a 14 y.o.).


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Nov 24, 2019)

discodumpling said:


> Ok so the racist idiot is dead wrong and I hope he is punished hard; but Craigslist doesn't have editors or people to vett these ads?...is it anything goes?


I would rather it stay so they can get caught  rather than someone having to check constantly.  Children like him will do it again and again.   He needs a punishment that can possibly change him or sink him.  In fact, he should do some volunteer work for a minority organization on top of criminal  charges--maybe some type of diversion program.


----------



## Kanky (Nov 24, 2019)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> I would rather it stay so they can get caught  rather than someone having to check constantly.  Children like him will do it again and again.   He needs a punishment that can possibly change him or sink him.  In fact, he should do some volunteer work for a minority organization on top of criminal  charges--maybe some type of diversion program.



I think that they need to charge him as an adult and put in him prison like they do 14 year old black kids. Then the black kid’s parents should sue the racist’s family into bankruptcy.


----------



## Laela (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Laela (Nov 26, 2019)

Sandra Bland left Naperville only to be killed by racists in Texas. IDC how old this suspect is, that was a heinous crime and should be investigated by the FBI to see what else this boy and family are into. This is federal-level civil rights violation and should not be taken lightly. You don't  go from 0- 60 with this "friends" thing... doesn't  add up.

Where are the civil rights groups?


----------



## MizAvalon (Nov 26, 2019)

discodumpling said:


> Ok so the racist idiot is dead wrong and I hope he is punished hard; but Craigslist doesn't have editors or people to vett these ads?...is it anything goes?



Pretty much. It's up to other users to flag posts that are inappropriate. If no one reports it, then the post just stays up. Believe it or not, CL has calmed down a lot, it used to be the wild west. There used to be drugs, prostitution, all kinds of of stuff just openly listed on there.

You can still find those things on there, you just have to look a little harder.


----------



## janaq2003 (Nov 26, 2019)

Just trash. And they learned to be trashy from their parents. Pathetic


----------



## Farida (Nov 29, 2019)

discodumpling said:


> Ok so the racist idiot is dead wrong and I hope he is punished hard; but Craigslist doesn't have editors or people to vett these ads?...is it anything goes?


Craigslist is a free-for-all. They had to shut down the personals section because it was rife with prostitution and trafficking.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Nov 29, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> Racism will die off with the older generation.


When someone who spends no time with kids says this I laugh good and long.


----------



## AmethystLily (Nov 30, 2019)

Along with the (historical) racist elements that make this a hate crime, this fool basically advertised human trafficking of a(-nother) minor, which is in and of itself illegal and problematic regardless of race.
I'm sure I don't need to point out that human trafficking  = modern-day slavery.


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 30, 2019)

^^^^ Exactly. I hope the prosecutors nail him for every crime possible.


----------



## metro_qt (Dec 1, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^^ Exactly. I hope the prosecutors nail him for every crime possible.


Will the charges stick? He is also a minor...


----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 1, 2019)

^^^ They always somehow manage to stick with black minors


----------



## Laela (Dec 16, 2019)

Would be interesting to see the outcome of that court appearance this week  



Kanky said:


> The suspect appeared in juvenile court Wednesday, and his next court appearance is December 18.
> Naperville is about 35 miles from Chicago.


----------

